# Spare bulb kit?



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can anyone advise which is the best spare bulb kit to buy for a peugeot based MH? Or would it be best to buy spare bulbs seperate?

Paddy.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

depends on the year of manufacture of mh and make

i use Denise's fiesta bulb kit

joe


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Unless you have some 'strange' bulbs in the vehicle, a standard bulb kit should suffice.

We carry a couple of kits, plus we have a couple with bulbs taken out for repairs, so each season we buy a couple of new kits to make sure we have all required.

The kit should include:

Headlight bulb
Stoplight/flasher bulb
Sidelight bulb (standard 6W bayonet fitting)
Sidelight bulb (6W push-fit fitting)
Plus an interior bulb maybe.

We are trying out LED sidelight bulbs on the trailer and Discovery, not for consumption but for reliability and longer life.

Peter


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Take a look on ebay, you should get what you need on there (assuming the MH uses the same bulbs as the base van).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't forget the repeater light/bulbs.
I have got 2 of each in a small cardboard box. much cheaper than a kit.
cabby


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Go to halfords, give them your reg number and they have most kits in stock specific to your vehicle.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

The base vehicle is peugeot boxer, i have found a couple of kits on amazon that include fuses both under a tenner so will probably go for one of those and add a few extras as i go along. 

Thanks all for the responses.

Paddy.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

dpsuk999 said:


> Go to halfords, give them your reg number and they have most kits in stock specific to your vehicle.


and pay 3 times you would anywhere else

STAY AWAY FROM HALFORDS!! (They will probably also charge you 15.99 to fit a bulb to)


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

shell garages have a promotion - big yellow box full of them at the moment £7.99

it has all the usual sizes and more, about 20 items including fuses, it must just about fit everything.

dont think there is a great need to get a dedicated box , just get a biggish box :idea: 

neil


----------

